# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Geckos - Pink & Green (ie olive)

## Styx

Sakura on rainier cherries...






Meine on some fruit also.

----------


## mainbutter

great pics!  I'd like a female looking like sakura for one of my males  :Smile:

----------


## BGdyl

O WOW  :Surprised:  really really cool pix displaying them on fruit was a great idea  :Wink:

----------


## Styx

Thanks.

----------


## bad-one

Awesome photos and geckos, I love how the fruit brings out their colors!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spygirl

Those are some awesome pics and I love those cresties! What a great idea to use fruit! I'm gonna have to remember that one...

----------


## LadyOhh

I LOVE your Dalmation.

Beautiful pictures!!!

----------


## Styx

Thanks a lot.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Possible HOTM or even POTM entries? :Very Happy: 

Great pictures!!

----------


## Styx

I dunno, maybe!  lol

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Those are hot looking cresties.
I like the background, very cool pics :Good Job:

----------


## djansen

Did you eat that fruit?

----------


## Styx

Thanks.

djansen, of course.  ;3

----------

_djansen_ (10-25-2009)

----------


## lance

love the pics the cresties look incredible

lance

----------

